# Pet Store Hogs?



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

Although I haven't been to the petstore yet, I am purchasing a hedgehog. I already know what I need to know, but maybe someone can help me with this choice. The store is called Pets Unlimited, and it is located in Laffeyette, LA. Do you think it is a place I should buy my hedgie? Any info about it can help. And believe me I have looked at breeders, but found that some just didn't respond.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

I know, I know, pet stores are bad, but I can't get a hog any other way.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

I will go look at the place, but I am being driven al long way (Baton Rouge - Lafeyette). I can't drive. So if I do go, I will get a hog.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like a bad idea to me. You won't know the background of your hedgehog, many pet stores keep them in bad conditions so they come home sick, if you get a female, you may very well end up with a pregnant hedgehog due to employees not separating by sex, etc. 

The pet store doesn't have much info on their site, but I'm really inclined to not trust them at all since they sell puppies & kittens. Basically any pet store that still sells dogs & cats is getting them from mill or backyard breeders. This is NOT a good sign for a pet store's integrity or animal care. 

Between the lack of options and the lack of ability to drive, I would really, really encourage you to wait on getting a hedgehog right now. Better to have to wait a couple more years and have a good experience than to be impatient, get a hedgehog right now, and both support crappy backyard breeders & possibly end up with a bad first experience due to a sick hedgehog.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

How about this woman?

http://www.kellysquills.com

Is she too far?


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

Tried that, but she didn't respond.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

I guess I could wait a while, but my situation at home is perfect for the hedgehog, as we are just setting up my new house, so it would be preferable to get it soon. Another thing is it's something I've wanted for a while. Also, my grandmother isn't happy about it, but is tolerant right now. She doesn't really like pets, so she might not let me have it in the future.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You're not really saying anything to make your situation sound any better here. I'm of the very strong opinion that if you are a minor, you should not get a hedgehog without the adult(s) in your life being fully on board with everything required. Your grandma being at all reluctant does not make this a good situation for a hedgehog - what if she decides it's too smelly? Too expensive? What if she decides she doesn't want to pay for vet visits later? They easily run $100+, particularly when health issues come up. That's not at all fair to the hedgehog.

Pets are expensive and come with a lot of needs. Everyone in the household needs to be on board before an animal comes into the house - please do not get a hedgehog right now. I know it sucks, but you will have time to get one later when you are in control of your own living area & expenses. 

And yes, I'm saying all of this from experience. I got my first hedgehog when I was 18, had a job, and was able to drive, but still lived at home. Even in that situation, I had multiple arguments with my mom over improving my hedgehog's quality of care because she thought I was spending too much money on her. And I did not have money to cover her vet bills on more than one occasion - I was very lucky that my parents knew how important she was to me & didn't believe in letting an animal go without vet care, so they loaned me the money I needed. I can't fully regret it, but I do seriously wish I had been more prepared and better understood what pet ownership requires before I got Lily. I really do not want others to make similar or worse mistakes.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

Everyone is on board, it's just my grandma doesn't like it very much. She is still warming up to the idea. She would never not let me go without vet care, as she knows how much I love animals. I will always have vet care. She just isn't as much of a fan of inside animals. My aunt had a hamster, and this has been one of the problems in how she feels about me getting a new pet. She didn't like the hamster and it didn't have great care taken of it. She said it smelled so bad and she ended up taking care of it.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

Update: my parents tricked me and were going to get me a hedgie from Kellys quills. She ran out. No other hedgehog sellers around. . Basically ruined my birthday. (Which is in two days).


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

I guess no hedgehog. I had finally prepared.


----------



## Hedgielovers12 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah I wouldn't really go to a pet store. It really depends on the pet store you go to I guess, but I was going to purchase my hedgehog from a pet store and it was in such a little little cage it was so scared and unsocial, it had no wheel no nothing just a food bowl and water. It didn't really seem healthy so I decided to get my hedgehog from a breeder 2 hours away and she is so healthy, social, so kind, and she's just amazing and she never balls up and spikes up completely at me to where I can't even touch. She's just amazing. And she was also very socialized with other hedgehogs and she was clean unlike the pet store the cage smelled and the hedgehog was not clean. But yea that's just my experience with a pet store vs. a breeder and I'm glad I went to a breeder. But you do have to be careful about what breeder you do choose to take your hedgehog to but I think any actual breeder is better then going to a pet store.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't know when Kelly will have another litter. They sent an email to my stepmom who could go get it on her way back from Shreveport to surprise me with a hedgehog when I went home for my birthday. She seems like a legit breeder.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

But alas, somehow she ran out.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If your parents are still willing to get you a hedgehog from her later when she has more babies available, then you'll just have more time to prepare and research.  Not a bad thing! The more reading and planning you can do, the better prepared you'll be for a new hedgehog once you can get one.


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

She may be out but the good thing about animals is they reproduce!! This gives you time to prepare, although I understand the annoyance and sadness with the current situation. Maybe use this time to keep reading and preparing so everything is perfect when your guy or girl does come home. Also, use this to maybe help get grandma accustomed to the idea before it happens suddenly!!! I'm sorry but a hedgie from the breeder will be a much better experience I can assure you of that.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You can always ship, plenty of breeders in the US ship nationwide. It's of course more expensive though.


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

We almost got a family friend who was in Florida (Pensicola) to pick on up on her way home. No luck. My grandmother is fine with it now. I know exactly what I need, but a little more preparation never hurts. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

Last Update: They surprised me with my hedgehog. Yay. Do not reply again to this thread.


----------

